# How Many Non-Furries are on this site?



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, I'm Kage, and truthfully, I'm not a furry.
Furry friendly, yes. but not a furry myself, nor do I intend to be.
Yes, I know what furries are
Yes I know that this is a furry forum
But I'm curious to know if there are other non furries who have wandered onto here purely for shits and giggles


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 11, 2008)

If you post on here then you're a furry. There's no going back once the infection sets in. It's like AIDS, only less deadly and more retarded.


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought what I'd do was I'd pretend to be one of those furries.


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 11, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> If you post on here then you're a furry. There's no going back once the infection sets in. It's like AIDS, only less deadly and more retarded.


And I've got the cure for that disease. A permanent solution.






 Just kidding.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Roflmfao. posting on here doesnt make me a furry.
I was referenced here by a furry
Why? purely for entertainment sake.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 11, 2008)

Well you're a furry now. Sorry. Give it a few months and you'll be fapping to hermtaurs.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Well you're a furry now. Sorry. Give it a few months and you'll be fapping to hermtaurs.



ROFLMFAO.
hardly
I'm far from being a furry
especially when it comes to the sexuality or attraction associated with furries.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> ROFLMFAO.
> hardly
> I'm far from being a furry
> especially when it comes to the sexuality or attraction associated with furries.


No, you don't understand. Furry is a progressive disease. It only gets _worse_ as time goes on. D=


----------



## Merriss (Jul 11, 2008)

[/removed]


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> No, you don't understand. Furry is a progressive disease. It only gets _worse_ as time goes on. D=



I am aware of that. 
However, one must first be infected with the disease in order for it to progress. 
one such as I who hasn't been infected by the disease has no worry of it progressing due to the fact the disease has been rejected by my mentality to the state of furries don't bother me, and its an entertaining subculture, but not one that I personally can get into.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> ROFLMFAO.
> hardly
> I'm far from being a furry
> especially when it comes to the sexuality or attraction associated with furries.



If that's your definition then no, I'm definitely not a furry. xP I have no want or desire for romance of any kind.

 But if one means that I have a fursona, feel a connection of some sort to that animal and like to draw anthropomorphic animals then yes, I could be one.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Merriss said:


> I'm not a furry and I "wander," or rather, lurk here, but not necessarily for any shits or giggles. It's just an interesting forum to watch, well, at least it was until like two weeks ago, then it got really boring for some reason.


Yah two weeks ago when the FA mainsite crashed. lol.
CrimsonFox was telling me about that when he got back from AC.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> I am aware of that.
> However, one must first be infected with the disease in order for it to progress.
> one such as I who hasn't been infected by the disease has no worry of it progressing due to the fact the disease has been rejected by my mentality to the state of furries don't bother me, and its an entertaining subculture, but not one that I personally can get into.


Oh, I know you're not a fur, I just like rattling people's chains. =3 And it's nice to know that there are non-furs out there that don't want furries stoned and burned at the stake. D;


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

iBurro said:


> If that's your definition then no, I'm definitely not a furry. xP I have no want or desire for romance of any kind.
> 
> But if one means that I have a fursona, feel a connection of some sort to that animal and like to draw anthropomorphic animals then yes, I could be one.



that's not how I define a furry. I was gesturing towards his "fapping to hermtaurs." comment.

How you described it is pretty much how I define furries as well. and following that same definition, I find that I am not in fact a furry. I have no connection of sorts to any animals. i do draw, but have no specific genre in which my drawings stay


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> Oh, I know you're not a fur, I just like rattling people's chains. =3 And it's nice to know that there are non-furs out there that don't want furries stoned and burned at the stake. D;



lawlz. 
Yah, i don't really understand why society freaks out on furries so much. it's retarded. there's nothing wrong with furries.
hell, my best friend is a furry. he's dragging me along to AC next year.  I'm totally up for it.  it should prove to be quite amusing. after all, whats the point of living if you can't enjoy life?


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> lawlz.
> Yah, i don't really understand why society freaks out on furries so much. it's retarded. there's nothing wrong with furries.
> hell, my best friend is a furry. he's dragging me along to AC next year.  I'm totally up for it.  it should prove to be quite amusing. after all, whats the point of living if you can't enjoy life?


It's the fact that people fear what they don't understand. Fear leads to hatred. So, people don't understand furries, so it weirds them out, which eventually stews into a nice bowl of hatred soup. :3

I went to Megaplex last March with a non-fur friend of mine. We happened by Keovi's art booth and she had her art CD playing through on her laptop. Lemme just say that some of the "censored" images weren't very censored. My poor friend nearly died of a heart attack when she saw it.

Oh, and I hate your title, it made me lose for the second time today. >__<


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> lawlz.
> Yah, i don't really understand why society freaks out on furries so much. it's retarded. there's nothing wrong with furries.
> hell, my best friend is a furry. he's dragging me along to AC next year.  I'm totally up for it.  it should prove to be quite amusing. after all, whats the point of living if you can't enjoy life?



Heh, and I think the definition of "Furry" is about as precise as the definition of "Pagan" - it's generally right, but there's many, many subsets of it that all have some element that plays into the whole.  

For me, Furry is a broad thing that defines people who have an affinity for animals, people who are aroused by anthropomorphic fantasy creatures far more so than humans, people who like fursuiting, people who like drawing porn of animals... heck, the list goes on forever, and to me, any one of them could be a possible aspect of why someone's a fur.

One fur might say "That's not it, it's just people who like animals better than people", while another fur goes "No, it's because I fap-off to sexy macro-digimon and werewolves!"  *shrugs* They're both right.

Many will love stuff like AC or other cons, others (like myself) won't go near'em, despite liking most of the things they're based on.  Like any community, the differences AND the similarities are countless between all the members.

Does it matter?  Not really - point is it's a community of people that for one or more of the things above (and so many more) enjoy relating, sharing art, stories, talks... whatever. 

I think it's awesome that you're both aware and understanding of it (even to the extend of being dragged to AC), heh.  Nice.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> It's the fact that people fear what they don't understand. Fear leads to hatred. So, people don't understand furries, so it weirds them out, which eventually stews into a nice bowl of hatred soup. :3
> 
> I went to Megaplex last March with a non-fur friend of mine. We happened by Keovi's art booth and she had her art CD playing through on her laptop. Lemme just say that some of the "censored" images weren't very censored. My poor friend nearly died of a heart attack when she saw it.
> 
> Oh, and I hate your title, it made me lose for the second time today. >__<



true enough. I've been an outcast more or less since birth and got plenty of helpings of the hatred soup. even got a couple homicidal pricks thrown in there too.

Yah, stuff like the images, the homosexuality, and more or less the culture in general doesn't phase me. which is probably one of the reasons CrimsonFox and I get along so well. because he doesn't have to worry about me being judgmental.
Maybe I'm a bit too easy going, a bit too laid back, and a bit too shameless when it comes to doing stuff just for the sake of a laugh. but I figure if no one's getting hurt, and more than just me gets a kick out of it, then it's worth it.
the furry subculture is an easy group to be that way around.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Heh, and I think the definition of "Furry" is about as precise as the definition of "Pagan" - it's generally right, but there's many, many subsets of it that all have some element that plays into the whole.
> 
> For me, Furry is a broad thing that defines people who have an affinity for animals, people who are aroused by anthropomorphic fantasy creatures far more so than humans, people who like fursuiting, people who like drawing porn of animals... heck, the list goes on forever, and to me, any one of them could be a possible aspect of why someone's a fur.
> 
> ...



well, I'm severely open minded, and overly accepting of more or less anyone. I've been an outcast and judged my whole life by more or less anyone I came across. I hated how it felt to be judged, so I worked on making myself non judgemental.
Yes, the furries have such a wide range of what makes someone a furry, and what makes one furry different from another. that's one of the things that makes them interesting.

I'm not just being dragged to AC. lol. I do a lot of things just to get a laugh. being myself is one of the easiest ways to do so. I have very little shame though when it comes to making an idiot of myself to provide humor for other people. so despite not being a furry, I'm making a mock fur-suit and gonna try to join the fursuit dance competition at AC. For no other reason than to make people laugh. for me it'll be like halloween in june.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> true enough. I've been an outcast more or less since birth and got plenty of helpings of the hatred soup. even got a couple homicidal pricks thrown in there too.
> 
> Yah, stuff like the images, the homosexuality, and more or less the culture in general doesn't phase me. which is probably one of the reasons CrimsonFox and I get along so well. because he doesn't have to worry about me being judgmental.
> Maybe I'm a bit too easy going, a bit too laid back, and a bit too shameless when it comes to doing stuff just for the sake of a laugh. but I figure if no one's getting hurt, and more than just me gets a kick out of it, then it's worth it.
> the furry subculture is an easy group to be that way around.


*nods* That's the way my friend is. She doesn't necessarily understand it, but she couldn't care less that I like to imagine myself as an anthro-fox. I'm still me. *shrugs* I can't understand why people cannot look past things so superficial such as preference or likes and dislikes. They can still be a good person, even if you don't agree with them on things all the time....


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> well, I'm severely open minded, and overly accepting of more or less anyone. I've been an outcast and judged my whole life by more or less anyone I came across. I hated how it felt to be judged, so I worked on making myself non judgemental.
> Yes, the furries have such a wide range of what makes someone a furry, and what makes one furry different from another. that's one of the things that makes them interesting.
> 
> I'm not just being dragged to AC. lol. I do a lot of things just to get a laugh. being myself is one of the easiest ways to do so. I have very little shame though when it comes to making an idiot of myself to provide humor for other people. so despite not being a furry, I'm making a mock fur-suit and gonna try to join the fursuit dance competition at AC. For no other reason than to make people laugh. for me it'll be like halloween in june.



Heh, very nice.  Yeah, similarly I'm also mega-open-minded - not much will phase me anymore.  That's one great thing about the younger generation - open-mindedness is becoming a lot more common than it used to be.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> *nods* That's the way my friend is. She doesn't necessarily understand it, but she couldn't care less that I like to imagine myself as an anthro-fox. I'm still me. *shrugs* I can't understand why people cannot look past things so superficial such as preference or likes and dislikes. They can still be a good person, even if you don't agree with them on things all the time....



yah. i totally agree with you on that. too many people can't see past appearance, let alone attraction prefference, or sexuality.
unfortunately, society has it's mind set that if you don't fit into their mould, then you're not right, and should be shunned or persecuted. society is doomed to blow itself up.


----------



## Unnie (Jul 11, 2008)

*raises hand*

I'm not a furry but I do like to broaden my horizons (art-wise). I wouldn't say that I would broaden my horizon over to furryville. 

I like my humans, thank you very much. 8D

EDIT: Yes, I'm also very open-minded. Hence why I'm here, hello!?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Heh, very nice.  Yeah, similarly I'm also mega-open-minded - not much will phase me anymore.  That's one great thing about the younger generation - open-mindedness is becoming a lot more common than it used to be.



that's true. but at the same time, I find a lot of the younger generation is trying to be something their not too. where I live, it seems like everyone is trying to be "gangsta" and all that kind of BS. they all claim to be individuals, yet try to change themself into the steriotypical "gangsta" and expect the world to be like a rap video where you get a 600 poung guy whi can barely even stand talking fast and getting skimpily dressed models falling all over him.
I see kids who are 12-13 years old walking up to girls 20+ and trying to grab their ass, grope them, hit on them. saw one try shoving his hand up some lady's skirt, and they all think that it's okay behavior. they think they should all be allowed that. just because that's how they see things in a rap video. they think everyone wants them and can't seem to take the hint that they're not "all that"


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Unnie said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I'm not a furry but I do like to broaden my horizons (art-wise). I wouldn't say that I would broaden my horizon over to furryville.
> 
> ...



rofl. I've done a couple anthro  drawings, but it was mainly just out of boredom while on the bus.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> Oh, and I hate your title, it made me lose for the second time today. >__<



oh, and by the way. you're welcome. ^_____^


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> that's true. but at the same time, I find a lot of the younger generation is trying to be something their not too. where I live, it seems like everyone is trying to be "gangsta" and all that kind of BS. they all claim to be individuals, yet try to change themself into the steriotypical "gangsta" and expect the world to be like a rap video where you get a 600 poung guy whi can barely even stand talking fast and getting skimpily dressed models falling all over him.
> I see kids who are 12-13 years old walking up to girls 20+ and trying to grab their ass, grope them, hit on them. saw one try shoving his hand up some lady's skirt, and they all think that it's okay behavior. they think they should all be allowed that. just because that's how they see things in a rap video. they think everyone wants them and can't seem to take the hint that they're not "all that"



You rather Rock for a Dollar then Rap for 50 Cent....

No seriously. We have the same problem here with hip hop "gangsters"... it's not like I dislike hip hop, but I find it really disturbing to see some 14-18 year old kids walking around with one-o'clock turned base-caps and trousers double their size hanging just beneath their asses.... and the language and how the act is just ridicules.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> oh, and by the way. you're welcome. ^_____^


Blargh. >__< I don't even know why I let myself get stuck doing that stupid game.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Cornelius said:


> You rather Rock for a Dollar then Rap for 50 Cent....
> 
> No seriously. We have the same problem here with hip hop "gangsters"... it's not like I dislike hip hop, but I find it really disturbing to see some 14-18 year old kids walking around with one-o'clock turned base-caps and trousers double their size hanging just beneath their asses.... and the language and how the act is just ridicules.



oh i toally know what you mean. I nearly turned and clocked one guy up side the head yesterday on the bus. there was 3 or 4 kids between the ages of I'm guessing 3-8 or so sitting at the back of the bus. two "gangsta" guys got on, sat right at the back, and every second word that came out of their mouth was a swear. total disregard to the kids sitting right there. if they hadn't gotten off the stop after the two guys got on, I would have clocked him one.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> Blargh. >__< I don't even know why I let myself get stuck doing that stupid game.



Roflmfao. I'm not even playing the game. 
I just put that there to poke fun at the people who are playing the game.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> Roflmfao. I'm not even playing the game.
> I just put that there to poke fun at the people who are playing the game.


And it torments me sooooooo! *melodramatic faint*


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> oh i toally know what you mean. I nearly turned and clocked one guy up side the head yesterday on the bus. there was 3 or 4 kids between the ages of I'm guessing 3-8 or so sitting at the back of the bus. two "gangsta" guys got on, sat right at the back, and every second word that came out of their mouth was a swear. total disregard to the kids sitting right there. if they hadn't gotten off the stop after the two guys got on, I would have clocked him one.



This gets even scarier if two gangsters are clothed in the exact same way and move around in slow motion with nonsense coming out of there mouths... talk about being individual.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> And it torments me sooooooo! *melodramatic faint*



roflmfao. *dumps a bucket of water on you to resuscitate you*
Poor you. you must endure the tormenting.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Cornelius said:


> This gets even scarier if two gangsters are clothed in the exact same way and move around in slow motion with nonsense coming out of there mouths... talk about being individual.



i know.
Yah, with my, my wardrobe isn't 100% unique. it's store bought, so I know there are other people out there wearing the same jacket, but i chose the style based on what I like, and what I'm comfortable in, not what is the "in" thing at that time.


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> roflmfao. *dumps a bucket of water on you to resuscitate you*
> Poor you. you must endure the tormenting.


Meanie. >.<

And about the wiggers: There are way too many in my area. They like to pretend they're all ghetto and whatnot, but most of them have parents that are in the higher tax brackets. It's so horribly obnoxious. I mean, I can understand acting that way if you really don't know any better, but come on!


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> i know.
> Yah, with my, my wardrobe isn't 100% unique. it's store bought, so I know there are other people out there wearing the same jacket, but i chose the style based on what I like, and what I'm comfortable in, not what is the "in" thing at that time.



Being individual doesn't mean that you must have only unique clothes. At least, if you aren't rich. 
And about those Gangsters. I don't know how to put it, but it's like their getting dumb after they dressed like that. I really hope that this is not permanent....


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> Meanie. >.<
> 
> And about the wiggers: There are way too many in my area. They like to pretend they're all ghetto and whatnot, but most of them have parents that are in the higher tax brackets. It's so horribly obnoxious. I mean, I can understand acting that way if you really don't know any better, but come on!



not to mention the white "ghetto" kids all trying to act black.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Cornelius said:


> Being individual doesn't mean that you must have only unique clothes. At least, if you aren't rich.
> And about those Gangsters. I don't know how to put it, but it's like their getting dumb after they dressed like that. I really hope that this is not permanent....



Yah, i hope it's not permanent too. cuz if it is. in 10 years when most of them should we working, we'll have just a mass haze of weed flowing across the planet. *pukes*


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> not to mention the white "ghetto" kids all trying to act black.


It's simple, they're trying to be  "cool". Sheep in a herd. I can't wait to see how they turn out as old people. x3 That'll be a riot.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> It's simple, they're trying to be  "cool". Sheep in a herd. I can't wait to see how they turn out as old people. x3 That'll be a riot.



roflmfao.
Yah, my family alone is kinda odd.
we have my oldest brother. he's the white sheep of the family, just like my parents. the whole "role model child" kind of thing. but fairly close minded. he clicks in with friend well.
then there's my middle brother. He's the black sheep of the family. does things a bit differently and has always been seen as a little different. he's also fairly close minded. he clicks in with groups really well.
I'm the duck. far from the same as the rest of my family. I do and think things differently. I'm overly accepting and open minded, and I don't really have any one place that I fit in.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, I am a furry.  ^.-.^


----------



## Kilehye (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not a furry and will never call myself one again. I like art of anthropomorphic animals, not porn of them.

Once a fandom opens up with 100% clean anthro art, I'd be all over it. But that's never going to happen.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> that's true. but at the same time, I find a lot of the younger generation is trying to be something their not too. where I live, it seems like everyone is trying to be "gangsta" and all that kind of BS. they all claim to be individuals, yet try to change themself into the steriotypical "gangsta" and expect the world to be like a rap video where you get a 600 poung guy whi can barely even stand talking fast and getting skimpily dressed models falling all over him.
> I see kids who are 12-13 years old walking up to girls 20+ and trying to grab their ass, grope them, hit on them. saw one try shoving his hand up some lady's skirt, and they all think that it's okay behavior. they think they should all be allowed that. just because that's how they see things in a rap video. they think everyone wants them and can't seem to take the hint that they're not "all that"



*chuckles* True, but honestly - that's not unique to this generation.  The one before did it, mine did it, my parents' did it and I'm pretty sure if you go back to the days of the Spartans, you'd see kids in Athens pretending to be Spartans 'cause it was cool.  It's a phase that most of us (thankfully) grow out of. 

There will always be trends, I just wish there were more positive ones nowadays.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> *chuckles* True, but honestly - that's not unique to this generation.  The one before did it, mine did it, my parents' did it and I'm pretty sure if you go back to the days of the Spartans, you'd see kids in Athens pretending to be Spartans 'cause it was cool.  It's a phase that most of us (thankfully) grow out of.
> 
> There will always be trends, I just wish there were more positive ones nowadays.



I wouldn't mind if the trend was happy goth. lmfao.  we need more of them around. that way society will realize that goth does not equal Evil, hate, satan worship, and angry all the time. 


A lot of the trends I didn't mind from before. it's just the fact that the "gangsta" trend puts into so many of their minds that everyone wants them and they can do anything they want without consequences.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

Kilehye said:


> I'm not a furry and will never call myself one again. I like art of anthropomorphic animals, not porn of them.
> 
> Once a fandom opens up with 100% clean anthro art, I'd be all over it. But that's never going to happen.



Yah, the furry fandom has a lot of porn associated with it, but there's still a lot of clean stuff too.


----------



## KittehChrisX (Jul 11, 2008)

Well...
I'm the alter ego of someone who doesn't claim to be furry. o.o He's a "quasi-furry," as he calls it.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

KittehChrisX said:


> Well...
> I'm the alter ego of someone who doesn't claim to be furry. o.o He's a "quasi-furry," as he calls it.



so he's more or less a closet furry then?


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> I wouldn't mind if the trend was happy goth. lmfao.  we need more of them around. that way society will realize that goth does not equal Evil, hate, satan worship, and angry all the time.
> 
> A lot of the trends I didn't mind from before. it's just the fact that the "gangsta" trend puts into so many of their minds that everyone wants them and they can do anything they want without consequences.



Exactly.  I used to be into goth in the 90s, before it became what I call the "Spooky Kid" thing of today where goths are taken to his sort of extreme that makes them look like half punk, half goth and just... silly.  The original concept of goth had nothing to do with evil, hate, satanic crap or whatever - was more about mourning for the state of society and trying to help open people's eyes to it.

Okay... admittedly, getting to wear black lipstick in public sometimes was fun, but yeah... totally different than goths now. 

The thing to be is yourself, simple as that.  Just takes a lot of folks a few years and usually hitting their 20s to realize it.  I think one interesting differnece nowadays though is that the Internet allows teens to at least see that there are people that share likes, dislikes and so on.  That's something I didn't have and I often wonder if I did, would I have come to accept things like being a fur and bi a few years earlier?  Ah well, worked out right in the end.

That and most of you didn't have to start surfing the Net on a 14.4K modem via a SLIP session from a BBS.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> Exactly.  I used to be into goth in the 90s, before it became what I call the "Spooky Kid" thing of today where goths are taken to his sort of extreme that makes them look like half punk, half goth and just... silly.  The original concept of goth had nothing to do with evil, hate, satanic crap or whatever - was more about mourning for the state of society and trying to help open people's eyes to it.
> 
> Okay... admittedly, getting to wear black lipstick in public sometimes was fun, but yeah... totally different than goths now.
> 
> ...



ROFLMFAO.
Yah, I'm mildly goth. not overly so though. not into the whole makeup thing









Yah, I started out making web-pages on a computer with no internet.  Whoohoo for html


----------



## KittehChrisX (Jul 11, 2008)

> so he's more or less a closet furry then?


Nope. Freely admittant to what I do; the point is that, through some coincidence and some bias and some pulling by friends, he's ended up spending most of his time on the more furry-thick regions of the internet.
... was gonna explain in more detail, but then my dog distracted me and I forgot. :/


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

KittehChrisX said:


> Nope. Freely admittant to what I do; the point is that, through some coincidence and some bias and some pulling by friends, he's ended up spending most of his time on the more furry-thick regions of the internet.
> ... was gonna explain in more detail, but then my dog distracted me and I forgot. :/



roflmfao.
what kind of dog do you have???


----------



## KittehChrisX (Jul 11, 2008)

> roflmfao.
> what kind of dog do you have???


Black 'n' white chihuahua, though he looks like a freak.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

KittehChrisX said:


> Black 'n' white chihuahua, though he looks like a freak.


Whoot for chihuahua the overglorified rat of the dog kingdom. lawlz.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> ROFLMFAO.
> Yah, I'm mildly goth. not overly so though. not into the whole makeup thing
> Yah, I started out making web-pages on a computer with no internet.  Whoohoo for html



Heh, I wasn't much into the makeup bit either, was more fun to use when going into an absolutely normal bar or pub, sit down, order and drink and go "... what?" :roll:

I remember when I first did a web page, just to have an image on it was pretty slick.  I swear though, at the time, ever other page on the Net had blinking text 'cause people thought it was cool. *shudder*  Of course, that was really the only animation the Net had until browsers could show animated GIFs.  Ah the... bad old days.

Oh, if you've not seen it yet, you (and many others here) might fall in love with this place:

http://www.abbyshot.com :mrgreen:


----------



## Jayness (Jul 11, 2008)

For quite a while I did consider myself as a furry, but then I came to realize, that... well - hard to explain, but I'm not really there.
I enjoy drawing anthros and stuff, but that's pretty much the deepest it goes for me.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 11, 2008)

xKagex said:


> Hey, I'm Kage, and truthfully, I'm not a furry.
> Furry friendly, yes. but not a furry myself, nor do I intend to be.
> Yes, I know what furries are
> Yes I know that this is a furry forum
> But I'm curious to know if there are other non furries who have wandered onto here purely for shits and giggles




<--furry myself, but its all good. I don't mind non-furries on the site lol I think we should welcome that kind of attention lol


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm here mainly to be amused by you folk.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm a furry don't know how extreme though but thanks for not being like all the other non-furryies I've seen devoting all their time making websites and such to make us look bad.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'm a furry don't know how extreme though but thanks for not being like all the other non-furryies I've seen devoting all their time making websites and such to make us look bad.



well, as I said. I'm not a furry, but I'm furry friendly.
I think furries are awesome. 
and the fury fandom is one of the few subcultures where I can be completely myself, and not be shunned or cast off.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 12, 2008)

...if you a furry?

really?


----------



## xKagex (Jul 12, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> ...if you a furry?
> 
> really?



what do you mean "if you a furry?"


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 12, 2008)

your poll name


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 12, 2008)

Holy mother of tit.

What the fuck is up with this forum!? *2 to 1 Furry/Non-furry split?..

*I guess I can understand how some people frequent, say, Gaming forums just for the "General Discussion" section, but... Why?..


----------



## xKagex (Jul 12, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> your poll name



oh. LMFAO.
That just means my spelling REALLY REALLY SUCKS


----------



## xKagex (Jul 12, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Holy mother of tit.
> 
> What the fuck is up with this forum!? *2 to 1 Furry/Non-furry split?..
> 
> *I guess I can understand how some people frequent, say, Gaming forums just for the "General Discussion" section, but... Why?..



I think a lot of people clicked no just to skrew with results too.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 12, 2008)

xKagex said:


> I think a lot of people clicked no just to skrew with results too.


Now I feel stupid not having thought about that.

Or maybe it has something to do with people refusing to call themselves "Furries" because apparently these folk are all just a bunch of sex-crazed social retards.

Oh well, polls are always like that anyway.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 12, 2008)

you are pretty dumb, draco 

and kind of smelly


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 12, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> you are pretty dumb, draco
> 
> and kind of smelly


I think you'll be interested to know that your mum didn't share your sentiments when I was shagging her last night.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 12, 2008)

man where do you live
you talk like austin powers


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 12, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> man where do you live
> you talk like austin powers


With your mum.

Okay, that's not very entertaining. Enough offtopic for now.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't know whether being attracted to furry porn makes me a furry or simply a zoophile, but I don't consider myself a furry. I pretty much look and feel human. I would want to be an anthro no more than I would want to be a woman - maybe for a day, just for the lulz. I like being what I am.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, it would appear it is mostly, indeed, the latter.


----------



## Monak (Jul 12, 2008)

*sneezes on Kage* OH NO! I've infected you!


----------



## xKagex (Jul 12, 2008)

Monak said:


> *sneezes on Kage* OH NO! I've infected you!



wipes myself off with disinfectant wipes.
sorry. ^__^ I'm immune. ^__^


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 12, 2008)

With the risk of repeating something people have already said; doesn't that depend on how you define furry?

Furthermore, since different people (including those calling themselves furries) put different definitions into the word, you would have to define what you mean by furry in this poll.

And it still wouldn't be immune to people clicking this or that just to throw the results...


----------



## xKagex (Jul 12, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> With the risk of repeating something people have already said; doesn't that depend on how you define furry?
> 
> Furthermore, since different people (including those calling themselves furries) put different definitions into the word, you would have to define what you mean by furry in this poll.
> 
> And it still wouldn't be immune to people clicking this or that just to throw the results...



we've had a few different definitions tossed in for what a furry is. all of which if I am brought in reguards to, I'm still not a furry,
as for the poll, i knew people would vote just to throw the poll. the pole wasn't actually for the purpose of finding out a number, it was just for shits and giggles. which also happens to be the reason I'm on this site.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't consider myself a furry, but other people here seem to, and frankly, I stopped caring once I found better shit to care about. If they _wanna_ call me a furry, they can _call me_ a furry, it really makes no difference. I am whatever I am, and that will be true no matter what I call myself/get called. Most of the confusion stems from the fact that I'm a therian who draws what used to be called "were-art" which really has no substantial difference from furry art, though I have to laugh my ass off at these furries who think there's something inherently more fucked up about being a therian compared to being a furry.

As for the whole "gangsta" thing, you really can't blame the way they act on the music they listen to or claim any sort of accurate correlation between the way a person dresses and how they act. Yeah, I know, 90% of people _are_ basically walking stereotypes, but that crucial 10% don't really deserve to get lumped in with everyone else. These kids' problem is they have no self-image/identity of their own, which was the case with most "goth" kids back in 1998 who worshipped Marilyn Manson, and pretty much any other fad you can name, which is what this is, _trust me_. If the TV wasn't telling them to be wiggers, it'd be telling them to be something else.

I got a cousin here who dresses it, listens to it, talks it, smokes weed, the whole nine yards. He even named his dog OG. But he isn't a complete douche, because he was raised not to be a complete douche. BTW aren't most black Canadians outside of the east coast of Caribbean descent _anyway?_ If they wanna be black, they should get with reggae/ska/dancehall and be Rastas. Then I wouldn't feel like such a fuckin' loner (my life story really. I was into rap before it was cool and got into the Rastafari movement and reggae long _after_ that was cool. But that's the price you pay for being yourself I guess.)


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 12, 2008)

The amount of problems people have with the word "Furry" itself is rather amusing for a fandom this big.


> "I don't have a fursona; I'm not a furry."
> "I don't wear fursuits; I'm not a furry."
> "I don't watch icky furry porn; I'm not a furry."
> "I don't hang around the fandom; I'm not a furry."
> ...



It's like watching religious people trying to define "God". Rather amusing.

Well, whatever.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 12, 2008)

Eh, I don't really consider myself  furry so much.  I just hang around them.  Maybe by these definitions I am, but for some reason I don't identify myself as such.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 12, 2008)

i am posting here and i are teh furreh


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 30, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> *If you post on here then you're a furry. There's no going back* once the infection sets in. It's like AIDS, only less deadly and more retarded.



Stop plagiarizing my quotes you son of a bitch.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 30, 2008)

... nope not a furry not at all


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 30, 2008)

can't wait to see someone wearing cat ears, and saying "hell no, I'm not a furry!"

and for those who aren't... wtf... I understand if you were reffered to by your friend, but cmon... it's like asking to get AIDS!


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm are a furry.
I was it before i known that it is called "furry" XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> *can't wait to see someone wearing cat ears, and saying "hell no, I'm not a furry!"*
> 
> and for those who aren't... wtf... I understand if you were reffered to by your friend, but cmon... it's like asking to get AIDS!


 
Could be a cosplayer or something like that... just because you wear something animal related doesn't mean to have to be a furry


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Could be a cosplayer or something like that... just because you wear something animal related doesn't mean to have to be a furry



the fact is, I've actually seen people say that they're disgusted by the fandom... WHILE wearing cat ears and a tail... it's just plain stupid


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

It's not stupid it's redicolous


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it's good to have some non furries on the site. Maybe the fandom's reputation will become less tainted if we have non-furs saying how we're actually a pretty easy-going bunch.

But then again... there's always a few.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> the fact is, I've actually seen people say that they're disgusted by the fandom... WHILE wearing cat ears and a tail... it's just plain stupid


Holy amazing shit.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> the fact is, I've actually seen people say that they're disgusted by the fandom... WHILE wearing cat ears and a tail... it's just plain stupid


 
Well yeah.. thats stupid haha... they should at least take them off first


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Well yeah.. thats stupid haha... they should at least take them off first



it was at anime expo (a convention... I happen to be an otaku too)

me and my friend randomly went up to people and asked if they were furries, and those who didn't know, we explained it to... I managed to get 2 guys to say they were furs, but the rest either said it was revolting/disgusting, or they just walked away... xD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 30, 2008)

You seem to miss the quote: Once you post in these boards, you're a furry. There's no going back.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it was at anime expo (a convention... I happen to be an otaku too)
> 
> me and my friend randomly went up to people and asked if they were furries, and those who didn't know, we explained it to... I managed to get 2 guys to say they were furs, but the rest either said it was revolting/disgusting, or they just walked away... xD


 
Wow that must of been an interesting day... XD


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> me and my friend randomly went up to people and asked if they were furries, and those who didn't know, we explained it to... I managed to get 2 guys to say they were furs, but the rest either said it was revolting/disgusting, or they just walked away... xD


What the hell did you tell them that they'd walk away?..


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> What the hell did you tell them that they'd walk away?..



well, we told them that there were sides to the furry fandom. most of them asked anyway, xD


----------



## Pacific Island (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, we told them that there were sides to the furry fandom. most of them asked anyway, xD



Arg don't tell them about teh yiffz

Let them find out for themselves lol


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, we told them that there were sides to the furry fandom. most of them asked anyway, xD




XD
Going around an asking things liek this...
XD
Nice idea. I should make a poll in my scool, saying its for social science *don't now whether i translated the subject name right...*

That would be crazy... But sadly i won't get more then one "yes" for each class... -.-


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Pacific Island said:


> Arg don't tell them about teh yiffz
> 
> Let them find out for themselves lol



well, it was teh yiffz that got a few guys to say they were furry


----------



## Pacific Island (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, it was teh yiffz that got a few guys to say they were furry



Double-bladed sword situation then. >.>


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, it was teh yiffz that got a few guys to say they were furry


 
No surprise there then XD


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm much more interested in TF than furry.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 30, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> I'm much more interested in TF than furry.



wtf is TF?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> wtf is TF?


 
Team fortress XD... although thinking about it i'm more into daft punk then furriness in general


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 30, 2008)

meh, I know I sound like a basement dweller when I say this, but honestly, furry is at the top of everything in my life... I guess I'm just a dedicated furry...


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh, I know I sound like a basement dweller when I say this, but honestly, furry is at the top of everything in my life... I guess I'm just a dedicated furry...


Theres nothing wrong with that!
D: I gess im a dedicated furry too.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh, I know I sound like a basement dweller when I say this, but honestly, furry is at the top of everything in my life... I guess I'm just a dedicated furry...



XD I just connected dedicated furry with dedicated servers (so servers, you don't play self). Then "dedicated furry" gets an totally new expression XD

But like you use it, it have to mean somethign other... Ã¤hhh... what? *again didn't get it'


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh, I know I sound like a basement dweller when I say this, but honestly, furry is at the top of everything in my life... I guess I'm just a dedicated furry...





Zanzer said:


> Theres nothing wrong with that!
> D: I gess im a dedicated furry too.


Count me in.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> wtf is TF?



Transformation, me thinks.
Try www.transfur.com


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 30, 2008)

Do I consider myself a furry? ... It's complicated, and I'm not going down that route.

But for the record, I voted "no" just to screw with the results, because I'm an ass like that.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 30, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> Do I consider myself a furry? ... It's complicated, and I'm not going down that route.
> 
> But for the record, I voted "no" just to screw with the results, because I'm an ass like that.


Well, at least we have round numbers now.


So basically every one out of four guys/gals on this forum is not actually a Furry.

...

What the fuck?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> meh, I know I sound like a basement dweller when I say this, but honestly, furry is at the top of everything in my life... I guess I'm just a dedicated furry...


 
Nah nah nothing wrong with that at all hehe ^^ but just in my opinion i prefer daft punk over furryness.. awful i know XD

but yeah thinking about it, it's quite strange 4/5 peopel posting on his site is not a furry haha thought the numbers would be lower then that


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 30, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Transformation, me thinks.



Correct.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> Correct.



I love you more now.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 31, 2008)

You know what to do....

(attatchment)


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

^^
And what we do now? They are with us, but we don't know them
*playing "White Shark" theme*
Then can attack us, where we go doesn't matter
*DA-DA-DA-DA.... DA-DA-DA-DA... still music*
Cuz...
*DA-DA-DA-DA...*
I-Net is EVERYWHERE
*WURHARHARHARHAR Bad laugh...*

^^


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 31, 2008)

I will definitely yiff in hell.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm, 22 non-furries at the posting of this.  Interesting.

*looks at the names*  0.-.0  I am enlightened.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> ^^
> And what we do now? They are with us, but we don't know them
> *playing "White Shark" theme*
> Then can attack us, where we go doesn't matter
> ...



lol, ty, i needed a laugh 
Well i havn't been in the fandom for too long, but isn't the fandom more than anthropomorphic alter-egos. It seems to be the creation of a new you which you can live behind the mask of the internet. More than a regular RP, because the creation does represent the best sides of your personality, subconsciously. The Cosplay and the Yiff are are just added bonuses


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 31, 2008)

Sure, I'm a furry. I don't draw. I don't fursuit. I don't have a fursona. I don't wish to be an Anthropomorphic animal. I just like anthros.

...and the porn.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 31, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hmm, 22 non-furries at the posting of this.  Interesting.
> 
> *looks at the names*  0.-.0  I am enlightened.



*wouldn't be surprised if half of them were trolling*


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 31, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## StormSong (Jul 31, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> im not a furry, i just like the porn and whatnot




You're also straight right?

Yeah... Thought so.

=P


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 31, 2008)

StormSong said:


> You're also straight right?
> 
> Yeah... Thought so.
> 
> =P


yes i am straight.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 31, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> im not a furry, i just like the porn and whatnot



What?  GTFO

  Just kidding.  Hmm..., still "furry".


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 31, 2008)

fucking furfags.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> im not a furry, i just like the porn and whatnot


im not gay, i just like to suck the dick and whatnot


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 31, 2008)

100 percent human....with angel wings >.>


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe the transformation take different long:
I needed one hour ^^
After one hour lookig into this forum i knew i'm a furry. Maybe the other guys need longer XD


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 31, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> If you post on here then you're a furry. There's no going back once the infection sets in. It's like AIDS, only less deadly and more retarded.


 

I don`t feel like a furry, why?


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Maybe the transformation take different long:
> I needed one hour ^^
> After one hour lookig into this forum i knew i'm a furry. Maybe the other guys need longer XD



Stupid to quote myself, but i written it: Maybe you need some time to feel like a furry... ^^

And to use the wuote you used: If you get AIDS you don't immeadeantly feeling you have it, or? ^^


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 31, 2008)

They're all infected.

Soon they shall be just like us.

Assimilate.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

^^



> Resistence is useless, you will get assimilated!


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 31, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Stupid to quote myself, but i written it: Maybe you need some time to feel like a furry... ^^
> 
> And to use the wuote you used: If you get AIDS you don't immeadeantly feeling you have it, or? ^^



Is there a cure for furryness:?:


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 31, 2008)

D_Claw said:


> Is there a cure for furryness:?:



Yeah, one:


----------



## BlueLiDAr (Jul 31, 2008)

I still don't consider myself a furry but it does seem to be a disease. At first I just thought furries were funny/cool. Then came along the yiff art. I can't draw one little bit yet at the forest preserve yesterday I found myself drawing really crappy furry comics. Yup...not cool.... I blame all of you!


----------



## D_Claw (Jul 31, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Yeah, one:



Lol, I would consider that as a no.


----------



## Alblaka (Jul 31, 2008)

BlueLiDAr said:


> I still don't consider myself a furry but it does seem to be a disease. At first I just thought furries were funny/cool. Then came along the yiff art. I can't draw one little bit yet at the forest preserve yesterday I found myself drawing really crappy furry comics. Yup...not cool.... I blame all of you!



The forum is a "waking" disease 
First i get a furry, now i'm getting bisexual...

But for fairness i have to say: I like it ^^ (both)


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 31, 2008)

look at my sig.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

FURRRRRIES!!
FURRIES *EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 31, 2008)

What is a furry and where can I download it?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 31, 2008)

how do I grow fur


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 31, 2008)

lol I dunno


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 31, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:


> fucking furfags.



Sounds like a good idea.



Draco_2k said:


> how do I grow fur



Why would you want to?


----------



## Jarz (Jul 31, 2008)

Shadowwolf said:


> FURRRRRIES!!
> FURRIES *EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!*



*Gasp* WHERE???


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 31, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> What is a furry and where can I download it?



You already downloaded and had it installed in you once you posted in this forums. XD


----------



## BlueLiDAr (Jul 31, 2008)

Jarz said:


> *Gasp* WHERE???



That's the first time I've ever seen that video. Really Funny! thanks for posting it!


----------



## horndawg (Jul 31, 2008)

I am not a furry.

I simply enjoy furry porn second only to human porn. I have no fursona, no artwork, I don't RP, and the only reason I'm in this forum is because the site is down, I'm bored, and I give somewhat of a shit about how furries think.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 31, 2008)

Poll doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 1, 2008)

It should probably read "are you a furry?"


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> Oh, I know you're not a fur, I just like rattling people's chains. =3 And it's nice to know that there are non-furs out there that don't want furries stoned and burned at the stake. D;



OMG I love your bonchou leomon AVATAR! *drools and rapes pic* I raped an avatar


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 1, 2008)

how many licks does it take to get to the center of a Fur's......nevermind ^.^ *covers mouth*


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 1, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> how many licks does it take to get to the center of a Fur's......nevermind ^.^ *covers mouth*



Lame joke is lame. Seriously, dude, try harder.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

i think im not an furry the fender paw pic (spacally the forum one) acctracted my here
so i dont think i am an furry


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Lame joke is lame. Seriously, dude, try harder.



How many hits does it take to get to the center of you your FUCKING HEAD!?....seriously though your right, i am sorry. I mean how many licks does it take for me to get to the center of a furry cock?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 1, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> How many hits does it take to get to the center of you your FUCKING HEAD!?....seriously though your right, i am sorry. I mean how many licks does it take for me to get to the center of a furry cock?


 
braavo!


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 1, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> How many hits does it take to get to the center of you your FUCKING HEAD!?....seriously though your right, i am sorry. I mean how many licks does it take for me to get to the center of a furry cock?



You're getting better. Keep it up.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> You're getting better. Keep it up.



.....Can I insult you now because I have no clue V_V what to say...I need time. i work like Eddy Murphy man, i need time to make comedy.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 1, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> .....Can I insult you now because I have no clue V_V what to say...I need time. i work like Eddy Murphy man, i need time to make comedy.



Pfft... preparing jokes... Improvisation is the key, just look at Groucho Marx.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Pfft... preparing jokes... Improvisation is the key, just look at Groucho Marx.



Do a double D like your tits and Drop/Dead....like that?  i am trying, my wit is offf and on -_-


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 1, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Do a double D like your tits and Drop/Dead....like that?  i am trying, my wit is offf and on -_-



Maybe i should begin to make jokes. Then everybode would compare you with me and wopuld think you are godlike...
I can tell the funniest joke, but noone laughes -.-




horndawg said:


> I am not a furry.
> 
> I simply enjoy furry porn second only to human porn. I have no fursona, no artwork, I don't RP, and the only reason I'm in this forum is because the site is down, I'm bored, and I give somewhat of a shit about how furries think.


Wrong answer: So it begun with me and now see where i am


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Maybe i should begin to make jokes. Then everybode would compare you with me and wopuld think you are godlike...
> I can tell the funniest joke, but noone laughes -.-
> 
> 
> ...



I cant see myself god like. i dont really like to impress....kinda. I like to entertain


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 1, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> I cant see myself god like. i dont really like to impress....kinda. I like to entertain



Then entertain! Me is boring...


----------



## Auros (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not a furry because I don't consider myself to be an animal in real life. Pretending to be an animal is fun for me because they can do stuff that humans can't. Plus, my "furriness" doesn't show itself in real-world affairs. On a side note, there is a difference in how furries define what a furry is and what non-furries define what a furry is. I don't want to give other people the wrong impression if I say that I am a furry.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 2, 2008)

Auros said:


> I'm not a furry because I don't consider myself to be an animal in real life.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 2, 2008)

If you jerk off to anthropomorphic animals than you are a furry. END_OF_DISCUSSION.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

> I'm not a furry because I don't consider myself to be an animal in real life. Pretending to be an animal is fun for me because they can do stuff that humans can't. Plus, my "furriness" doesn't show itself in real-world affairs. On a side note, there is a difference in how furries define what a furry is and what non-furries define what a furry is. I don't want to give other people the wrong impression if I say that I am a furry.



XD
You are a otherkin, that's a specific variation, but your still a furry.
Otherkin=people wich are in wrong bodys and believe they're animals (so that, what youe and me do).
But cause we are thinking we are animals, we're automatically furrys ^^


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 2, 2008)

Non-furry anthro artist here.


----------



## Auros (Aug 2, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> XD
> You are a otherkin, that's a specific variation, but your still a furry.
> Otherkin=people wich are in wrong bodys and believe they're animals (so that, what youe and me do).
> But cause we are thinking we are animals, we're automatically furrys ^^


Pretending and believing are two different things in my opinion. And, the term "furry" is too broad. I personally know a furry hater who sees me as a furry because of my interests, and seeing furry only as its negative connotations. Which is why there should be different terms for people at different points on the furry continuum, or at least more positive references to it in the media. Right now, I see society viewing furry as either entertainment for little kids or a sexual paraphilia. There is just so much ground in between.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

> either entertainment for little kids or a sexual paraphilia


?! 
Ever thinked some furrys are furrys cuz of the spirituality? Some of them hate (or at least don't like) yiff and so on...



> Which is why there should be different terms for people at different points on the furry continuum


*shaking head*
Ok, make some suggestions...



> or at least more positive references to it in the media


It's like the thing with the gay. It will take lot of time until the Tolerance for Furrys will come on...


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 2, 2008)

Auros said:


> Pretending and believing are two different things in my opinion. And, the term "furry" is too broad. I personally know a furry hater who sees me as a furry because of my interests, and seeing furry only as its negative connotations. Which is why there should be different terms for people at different points on the furry continuum, or at least more positive references to it in the media. Right now, I see society viewing furry as either entertainment for little kids or a sexual paraphilia. There is just so much ground in between.


Three words: every subculture ever.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 2, 2008)

Auros said:


> Pretending and believing are two different things in my opinion. And, the term "furry" is too broad. I personally know a furry hater who sees me as a furry because of my interests, and seeing furry only as its negative connotations. Which is why there should be different terms for people at different points on the furry continuum, or at least more positive references to it in the media. Right now, I see society viewing furry as either entertainment for little kids or a sexual paraphilia. There is just so much ground in between.





> _Furstroke_, verb: to enjoy viewing yiff without any urge to wear fursuits, feel any connection to animals, or other stereotypical 'furry' behaviour.



There, problem solved.


----------



## Furry? (Aug 2, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> It's like the thing with the gay. It will take lot of time until the Tolerance for Furrys will come on...


 
I think It's gonna take longer, because (I hope I'm not stereotyping as a non furry) most of the furries seem to be gay as well, so you got two hurdles.

Also, I do like the word troll for furry haters.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

Furry? said:


> I think It's gonna take longer, because (I hope I'm not stereotyping as a non furry) most of the furries seem to be gay as well, so you got two hurdles.
> 
> Also, I do like the word troll for furry haters.



O, that could be right (Where's the SO-Tread if you need it?!).
More, lot of furrys are bi... (including me, i'm more i'm pansexual...)

Ok, then it will take lot's longer -.-


----------



## Furry? (Aug 2, 2008)

Off topic, but why is it only furries no the term pansexual?
Is everyone who doesn't end up on one of these a cretin or what (yes I'm trying to sound pretentious).


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

Furry? said:


> Off topic, but why is it only furries no the term pansexual?
> Is everyone who doesn't end up on one of these a cretin or what (yes I'm trying to sound pretentious).



BÃ¶lp...
I got the first 5 words, then i get confused by the sentence construction and then by the words...

Could you explain? Or i won't answer


----------



## Furry? (Aug 2, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> BÃ¶lp...
> I got the first 5 words, then i get confused by the sentence construction and then by the words...
> 
> Could you explain? Or i won't answer


 
okay. Why do so many furries no the term pansexual and no one else does. The rest of it was crap.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 2, 2008)

Furry? said:


> Why do so many furries no the term pansexual and no one else does.


What gives you that idea?


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

> Why do so many furries no the term pansexual and no one else does.


no=know?
then i would understand it...

I think it's cuz you don't see yourself as human (ok, not all, but some). So you see yourself as kinda free "animal", which can do what it want. So you allow yourself to love evrything you want.
The most "other humans" don't come on the idea to think about something and so don't know the term "pansexual"...
Here in the fandom you will find it here and there and so you get it...


----------



## Furry? (Aug 2, 2008)

Well i'm not a furry, but I first discovered the term on this site, and no one I've ever talked to off of here knows what it means


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

It means that you are "more" then bisexuell.
When you are Bi you don't look onto gender, when you are pan you don't look at anything. If you find anything (theoretically it could be a tree ^^), you find worth to love, then you love it.


----------



## Furry? (Aug 2, 2008)

oh yeah I know what it means, it's just no one else does


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 2, 2008)

Furry? said:


> Well i'm not a furry, but I first discovered the term on this site, and no one I've ever talked to off of here knows what it means


Sounds like you'd be amazed at what terminology the gaming community utilises these days.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, the freakin GGIs are IMBA so the Tnks of Sov have'nt any chance to own the Wf before they get pwnd by the infan of the all...
(But remmeber, this is a fictional sentence, the GGIs aren't imba... You should see what happens when a TTNK comes...)

Understand it? ^^ *grinning*


----------



## Furry? (Aug 2, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Sounds like you'd be amazed at what terminology the gaming community utilises these days.


 
Oh, I am. But it's XBL so it's more for the gratuitous content.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 2, 2008)

> XBL



Do you wanna a shortcut challenge?! 
Beware, i'm making game mods and know all the unit labels... and that are around 1k... (if you get all my Mods together )


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 2, 2008)

Furry? said:


> Oh, I am. But it's XBL so it's more for the gratuitous content.


Not sure where the FaxBox comes into this, but surely you'd have to learn about things like Ping, IP, Mac, VoIP, Texturing, LoD, FoV, Geometry compression, Wrap Mapping, HDR, etc. from em?


----------



## seven207 (Aug 2, 2008)

holy shit, batman, a non-furry! KILLEET!  |


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 3, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> If you jerk off to anthropomorphic animals than you are a furry. END_OF_DISCUSSION.



But if a non-fur  jerks off to regular porn (which a HELL of a lot do, even furs) means it counters the fact of what you say. Take that!....>.>....*goes look at porn*


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 3, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> It means that you are "more" then bisexuell.
> When you are Bi you don't look onto gender, when you are pan you don't look at anything. If you find anything (theoretically it could be a tree ^^), you find worth to love, then you love it.



I always figured pansexual means you like both genders and everything in between, at least that's my understanding of it. As in bi only means two, you like both established genders and that's it, where as a pansexual person likes both genders as well as some or all of the grey area in between. Like transgender and such. At least I hope so, otherwise I've been calling myself a tree fucker for some time now  .


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 3, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> But if a non-fur  jerks off to regular porn (which a HELL of a lot do, even furs) means it counters the fact of what you say. Take that!....>.>....*goes look at porn*



It doesn't work like that. Let's take this as an example: you save the world a few times and then decide to kill a few thousand people just for fun, and then save the world a few times again. You did save the world and are a hero, but you are also a murderer. Same thing with yiff. You can try and counter it how much you want, but if you manage to jerk off to it, than you are a furry. And nothing can fix that.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 3, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> It doesn't work like that. Let's take this as an example: you save the world a few times and then decide to kill a few thousand people just for fun, and then save the world a few times again. You did save the world and are a hero, but you are also a murderer. Same thing with yiff. You can try and counter it how much you want, but if you manage to jerk off to it, than you are a furry. And nothing can fix that.



Well that actually didn't make any sense so...yeah i did. And if It did make sense, then I wil pretend to be retarded and say I didn't understand it anyways and say I win hahahahaha...ha....*coughs* I aint a furry, i am hooman, deal with it


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 3, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Well that actually didn't make any sense so...yeah i did. And if It did make sense, then I wil pretend to be retarded and say I didn't understand it anyways and say I win hahahahaha...ha....*coughs* I aint a furry, i am hooman, deal with it



You're just in denial. Like when fanboys have the illusion that they're not fanboys. One day, you'll realize that you want to marry Lola Bunny.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 3, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> You're just in denial. Like when fanboys have the illusion that they're not fanboys. One day, you'll realize that you want to marry Lola Bunny.



your just afraid of us. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 3, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> You're just in denial. Like when fanboys have the illusion that they're not fanboys. One day, you'll realize that you want to marry Lola Bunny.



I'm gonna give you Human Cooties


----------



## Kitosoma (Aug 3, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> It doesn't work like that. Let's take this as an example: you save the world a few times and then decide to kill a few thousand people just for fun, and then save the world a few times again. You did save the world and are a hero, but you are also a murderer. Same thing with yiff. You can try and counter it how much you want, but if you manage to jerk off to it, than you are a furry. And nothing can fix that.


Absolutely horrible example really, but I understand what you're getting at (after rereading it a few times)...


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 3, 2008)

*sighs* so unaccepting


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Aug 3, 2008)

You should remake this poll as "do you enjoy anthro art", because there's no way 25% of visitors here aren't furries.  

I'd believe 25% refuse to label themselves as such, and would take offense if you tried to label them as such though.

And that being the case, you'd get a much different result if you changed the question so t3h non furri3s can't weasel out of it.

And if anyone cares to argue with me that they enjoy anthro art but aren't a furry, please be so kind as to point me to a dictionary definition of a furry.  People who simply liked the movie The Lion King don't have FA accounts or attend cons. :3


----------



## LittleBlue (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't wanna be considered a furry any more.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 3, 2008)

Kitosoma said:


> Absolutely horrible example really, but I understand what you're getting at (after rereading it a few times)...



I know, I posted it after waking up, before having breakfast... Now that I look at it, I actually wonder what I was getting at... o.o


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 3, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> I know, I posted it after waking up, before having breakfast... Now that I look at it, I actually wonder what I was getting at... o.o



well I aint a furry, and there are non furs here as well. We win. So..yeah, your gonna get pounced if you call us furs one more time. I mean it, We will tickle you


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 3, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> well I aint a furry, and there are non furs here as well. We win. So..yeah, your gonna get pounced if you call us furs one more time. I mean it, We will tickle you



Your loss for not being a furry XD


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 3, 2008)

xKagex said:


> its an entertaining subculture



That's the early symptoms. D':


----------



## desiring_change (Aug 3, 2008)

One reason (out of many) I'll never consider myself a fully-fledged furry is the way that too many furs -- like Christian fundamentalists and Tarantino devotees --start off all smiles, but get all sniffy and shitty with you within the space of a nanosecond once they realise you don't want to play their game.

Also: See my signature.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 3, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> One reason (out of many) I'll never consider myself a fully-fledged human is the way that too many humans -- like Christian fundamentalists and Tarantino devotees --start off all smiles, but get all sniffy and shitty with you within the space of a nanosecond once they realise you don't want to play their game.


Fixed.


----------



## Auros (Aug 3, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> It doesn't work like that. Let's take this as an example: you save the world a few times and then decide to kill a few thousand people just for fun, and then save the world a few times again. You did save the world and are a hero, but you are also a murderer. Same thing with yiff. You can try and counter it how much you want, but if you manage to jerk off to it, than you are a furry. And nothing can fix that.


So, not only am I a furry, I'm bisexual as well because I jerk off to both males and females, even with human porn? Doesn't mean that I would actually have sex with a male or get attracted to one. Though I get sexually aroused by both sets of genitalia, my conscious mind would never allow those subconscious desires to manifest themselves in reality. Go ahead and believe what you want about other people. I have my own reasons for labeling myself as I do, none of which are denial.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 3, 2008)

Auros said:


> So, not only am I a furry, *I'm bisexual as well because I jerk off to both males and females*, even with human porn?


That's rich.


----------



## Steele (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, I've been around the fandom since the time when I ran BornWild manymany years ago. I have anthropomorphic characters for art, but I don't really consider myself a furry as much as a furry artist.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 3, 2008)

Why come to a furry forum when your not a furry? I'm furry and I love this site it's the only place that I have that I can talk with other furies.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 3, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Why come to a furry forum when your not a furry? I'm furry and I love this site it's the only place that I have that I can talk with other furies.


I hear some people just love our company. 

I mean, we're a bunch of freaks - that's got to be entertaining, right? I guess.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

How many non-furries?


...Too many...
(>.>)
(<.<)


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 3, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I hear some people just love our company.
> 
> I mean, we're a bunch of freaks - that's got to be entertaining, right? I guess.


As entertaining as watching drunk rednecks trying to shoot propane tanks.  Furriness isn't required for freakiness, as anyone who's ever been involved with other cultures and subcultures can (and often does) attest.

The one thing that the complete whole of humanity can agree on is this: This world has got a whole bunch of weirdos living on it.  Arguments over who those weirdos are, that's where all our problems began.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 3, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> As entertaining as watching drunk rednecks trying to shoot propane tanks. Furriness isn't required for freakiness, as anyone who's ever been involved with other cultures and subcultures can (and often does) attest.
> 
> The one thing that the complete whole of humanity can agree on is this: This world has got a whole bunch of weirdos living on it. Arguments over who those weirdos are, that's where all our problems began.


Touche.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 3, 2008)

Someone, somewhere, is gonna call you a freak for doing or being anything. We might as well have fun with it.  Ain't nothin' wrong with bein' furry. 

Oh, and propane tanks exploding into the air or skipping across a lake are funny sights to behold.


----------



## desiring_change (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm tired of furries who think they're the Jews of fandom: _everyone hates us but that's because we're God's chosen._

No they don't and no you ain't, and even if everyone in the world was a furry we *still* wouldn't have discovered the answer to cancer or world peace.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 3, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> I'm tired of furries who think they're the Jews of fandom: _everyone hates us but that's because we're God's chosen._
> 
> No they don't and no you ain't, and even if everyone in the world was a furry we *still* wouldn't have discovered the answer to cancer or world peace.


No, people hate us because we're weird.

Oh wait, I forgot: You have to know about something to hate it.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2008)

Sit back and relax while this forum rapes your mind so all you can think about is...YIFFY FOX PORN!


----------



## horndawg (Aug 3, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> If you jerk off to anthropomorphic animals than you are a furry. END_OF_DISCUSSION.



But what if you jerk off to HUMANS more?


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 8, 2008)

How hard is it to believe people can enjoy things vicariously?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Aug 8, 2008)

horndawg said:


> But what if you jerk off to HUMANS more?



it's times like these I wish I were a smoker just for the classic "I need a smoke" moment... T_T'


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 9, 2008)

Fluffyfox said:


> No, you don't understand. Furry is a progressive disease. It only gets _worse_ as time goes on. D=



ITS TRUE, at first i was like ok it's cool to see a few artists at work now I'm just loving it all.


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 9, 2008)

i is human.


we go "SEX SEX" and like to dress up in uniforms while going to our conventions (work).


----------

